# Why Are You Scared Right Now?



## You (Aug 13, 2016)

Seeing as how there has not been a thread dedicated to describing the reasons why a user is mildly frightened or genuinely fearful, I have decided upon myself to be the first to create such. 

I appear to posses a mild fear of driving accidents occurring to me. I see many times where individuals driving upon the road are severely injured because of the unfortunate circumstance of unwary drivers.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 13, 2016)

Hillary Clinton is probably going to be the next president of the united states.

And I might get stabbed at work by the dude running around with a crowbar and a knife messing up everyone's cars.
In that order.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 13, 2016)

Because the Earth is but a speck within the Universe, and I am but a mote upon it. I am fearful of the Universe. All Hail the Universe!


----------



## coffeeflush (Aug 13, 2016)

Came to Germany for studies,
Had .... expirience with the family I was living with and the people suposed to help me get into University. The system is new, people are great in Berlin but ever since I came, I can't help but feel things keep going wrong. 
Currently lot of Angst about getting into University (if it will be approved or not). Finding a place to stay in Berlin is such a headache ! And the next 2 months are extremely uncertain. 
Transport with a guitar and lot of luggage is another headache as well which means moving around becomes painful. 

Once I have a University admission, life will be settled relatively well. 
That being said, Germans are great people. I love their sense of humour (which totally goes against the cliche). The music scene in Berlin is great as well, though I did wish to see more of Fountainhead here but no one in Berlin seems to know him ! 

Thanks OP for this thread, feels great to get this off of my chest.


----------



## You (Aug 13, 2016)

coffeeflush said:


> Came to Germany for studies,
> Had .... expirience with the family I was living with and the people suposed to help me get into University. The system is new, people are great in Berlin but ever since I came, I can't help but feel things keep going wrong.
> Currently lot of Angst about getting into University (if it will be approved or not). Finding a place to stay in Berlin is such a headache ! And the next 2 months are extremely uncertain.
> Transport with a guitar and lot of luggage is another headache as well which means moving around becomes painful.
> ...


Thou art welcome


----------



## You (Aug 13, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hillary Clinton is probably going to be the next president of the united states.
> 
> And I might get stabbed at work by the dude running around with a crowbar and a knife messing up everyone's cars.
> In that order.



Rebellion is imminent, if Hillary the Serpent were to be elected.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 13, 2016)

Is it really that bad? If Hillary gets elected, there will be more lesbian 'oh God, eat me out' movies released. Not that I could possibly stand watching her take part..
Now _that's_ real fear..

To get real.. I have fears of what the next crisis - 2008 v.2 - will be like, that is, if they manage to crash Deutche Bundes Bank, as it's rolling out as we speak (shares down 44%, hardly anyone will touch their derivatives portfolio). If if happens, it'll make the last crisis look like a Sunday school picnic.

And I just realized I haven't had sex for a while, but even realizing this, I don't get instant hard-on.
Now _that's_ real fear..


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 13, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hillary Clinton is probably going to be the next president of the united states.


I thought that was a link. You tricked me.


----------



## mike1033 (Aug 14, 2016)

You said:


> Seeing as how there has not been a thread dedicated to describing the reasons why a user is mildly frightened or genuinely fearful, I have decided upon myself to be the first to create such.
> 
> I appear to posses a mild fear of driving accidents occurring to me. I see many times where individuals driving upon the road are severely injured because of the unfortunate circumstance of unwary drivers.



Aw dude I totally understand that fear. I bought a 2006 GTO in July of 2006, I was so stoked because at that point it was the biggest purchase I had ever made, and I worked my ass off for it but it was very rewarding and I was so proud of it. Well about a month later I had came to a stop at a light and ended up getting rear-ended at about 30-40 mph, Ever since then my anxiety goes through the roof when people tailgate and stuff like that. Also the current state of our world has me a bit worried, i'm sure people can relate...


----------



## Force (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a dentist appointment today but it's not the dentist that scares me, this time it's because I have a lump in my mouth to get checked. What I'm concerned about is what they find.

I'm one of those morons that still smoke, so naturally I'm thinking the worst.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2016)

I live in southern Louisiana next to the Mermentau River.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2016)

Why am I scared, or why is OP scared? I'm scared because OP (aka you, in the classic sense) has taken me down that rabbit hole where I don't know if the question is directed at me, or at the OP, given that OP has the screen name "You." Especially since there is no distinction in the thread title to distinguish the type of "you" by virtue of the lack of a lower or upper case "Y". By making each word of the title begin with a capital letter, OP has effectively neutered the first letter of the word "you," thereby making it serve both the "you" and "You" words. Or, neither. Or, perhaps the point of the question is to blur the line between the person asking the question and the person answering it, as to point out the shared experiences that we all have, and that, despite our own staunch opinions that we are unique individuals, we are all the same. Coming in to this thread, I had plans for the rest of my evening, which included playing some music, and eating a quarter gallon of butter pecan ice cream. Now, however, I'm not sure that it even matters, because ultimately, we are all together, we are not individuals, and are just a collection of quarks, dark matter, and the other building blocks of the universe. We are dust, and dust is us. That is why I am scared.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 15, 2016)

I am fearful because of attachment. Also, because of nasty, icky centipedes.



TheHandOfStone said:


> I thought that was a link. You tricked me.



Check out this link!



Force said:


> I have a dentist appointment today but it's not the dentist that scares me, this time it's because I have a lump in my mouth to get checked. What I'm concerned about is what they find.
> 
> I'm one of those morons that still smoke, so naturally I'm thinking the worst.



I know that feeling. I had a growth on my jaw some years ago. I never smoked, but I have always been around smokers. The doctors scheduled a biopsy and luckily found nothing, and even though the surgery to get the lump biopsied was nothing compared to what would have followed if it was something nasty, it still was not a walk in the park.

Things have progressed a great deal since then though, so they can probably check it out without too much hassle, and in this case knowing is going to be much better than not knowing.


----------



## bpprox22 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hillary Clinton is probably going to be the next president of the united states.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2016)

Is "everything" a good answer? 

There's always the usual, getting hit by cars, dying alone, not leaving any kind of mark on the world, all that fun stuff.

I have a really close friend who wants to move to Australia (has the plane ticket bought already), and by the sounds of it she doesn't want to come back. Very likely I'll never see her again.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 15, 2016)

Job interview in ~70 minutes. Can I wear "professional, go-getter" suit long enough to make it through?


----------



## bostjan (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't worry about leaving a lasting mark on the world. Sooner or later, the world will be destroyed anyway, along with all the marks left upon it by whichever people left them. If letting that sink in depresses you, then I would merely suggest trying to change your perspective. Time and space are finite things: you exist in your time and in your space. Not being able to influence things far beyond your time or your space is nothing to worry about - just make what you can influence be influenced by you in the best way possible, and your life will have meaning in the context of that time and that space. Just as you should not worry about not having influence over the time that came before you, you should not worry about your influence over the time that will come after you are gone. Time and space carry on, and there is no real worth in being able to influence these things beyond your reach or having some sort of forever existence.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe when I say the world, I mean my own world. I don't find it depressing that any mark of my existence will eventually no longer exist and will have long since not mattered anymore- but I do occasionally wonder things like if I died in my apartment, how long would it take anyone to notice? Would anyone's day to day life be any different without my influence? Would anyone be shaken by my absence? 

If I fear anything in that context, it's that I don't have the same impact on people that they have on me. I don't care if I don't leave a mark on the world as a whole, but I would care if I left no mark on the lives of people who have left a mark on mine. If that makes any sense.

Edit: This thread got real sad real quick.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 15, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Why am I scared, or why is OP scared? I'm scared because OP (aka you, in the classic sense) has taken me down that rabbit hole where I don't know if the question is directed at me, or at the OP, given that OP has the screen name "You." Especially since there is no distinction in the thread title to distinguish the type of "you" by virtue of the lack of a lower or upper case "Y". By making each word of the title begin with a capital letter, OP has effectively neutered the first letter of the word "you," thereby making it serve both the "you" and "You" words. Or, neither. Or, perhaps the point of the question is to blur the line between the person asking the question and the person answering it, as to point out the shared experiences that we all have, and that, despite our own staunch opinions that we are unique individuals, we are all the same.



I believe it's why are you, as in the reader of the question, scared. I came to this conclusion because if the OP, You, was asking why the OP was scared, he would have said, "Why Is You Scared Right Now". If OP was referring to himself, his grammar would have been incorrect by using the word Are in place of Is. Not saying I use correct grammar, I'm awful at it. I'm just nit-picking 

But I'm scared because I'm always scared. I couldn't really narrow down to precise things, I'm just always scared and worried about everything really. It's very fun to be like me


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not scared of anything in the particular present, but since I was a child, I've always been slightly cautious of the ayy lmaos. Of course I'll need to break my seal of hidden power to destroy them, but at the cost that I could lose control and destroy this world myself.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 15, 2016)

bpprox22 said:


>



Holy sh1t, all those dudes look like Michael Chertoff...


----------



## Mike (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm just a brain trapped inside a skull, trapped inside meat.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2016)

Entirely new item to add:
I have an idea, but I am afraid I will not implement it.


----------



## bpprox22 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mike said:


> I'm just a brain trapped inside a skull, trapped inside meat.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm scared my crazy ex is going to show up and flaunt her ladybits. I am weak. >.<


----------



## Force (Aug 15, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I know that feeling. I had a growth on my jaw some years ago. I never smoked, but I have always been around smokers. The doctors scheduled a biopsy and luckily found nothing, and even though the surgery to get the lump biopsied was nothing compared to what would have followed if it was something nasty, it still was not a walk in the park.
> 
> Things have progressed a great deal since then though, so they can probably check it out without too much hassle, and in this case knowing is going to be much better than not knowing.




Yes it is, now I know it's nothing serious. Just an abscess caused by a dead nerve. Gonna get the tooth ripped out soon I'd say, don't want root canal done, too much hassle & expense. 

Sweet, not scared anymore.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 16, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> I believe it's why are you, as in the reader of the question, scared. I came to this conclusion because if the OP, You, was asking why the OP was scared, he would have said, "Why Is You Scared Right Now". If OP was referring to himself, his grammar would have been incorrect by using the word Are in place of Is. Not saying I use correct grammar, I'm awful at it. I'm just nit-picking
> 
> But I'm scared because I'm always scared. I couldn't really narrow down to precise things, I'm just always scared and worried about everything really. It's very fun to be like me



Yeah, I was just joking, actually.  But, "why is you scared right now?" is actually a far scarier way to say it, because it makes you think you're stuck in the woods and this creepy guy with limited mental capacity comes upon you with a chainsaw.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 16, 2016)

Been unemployed for a little over a month now. Just received a crappy offer from a company that has a fairly spotty rep for my field and have the final interview with one of the best companies to work for in my area. I'm afraid of three things:

1. Not getting an offer from the company I want to work for leaving the .... offer as my only option.
2. Holding out on giving a response to .... company causes them to rescind the offer.
3. Working for .... company and hating it.



russmuller said:


> I'm scared my crazy ex is going to show up and flaunt her ladybits. I am weak. >.<



It's okay. Just make sure to show her the door once you're done


----------



## MFB (Aug 16, 2016)

russmuller said:


> I'm scared my crazy ex is going to show up and flaunt her ladybits. I am weak. >.<



I'll jump on that grenade if you fly me out there


----------



## chassless (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm anxious about my first and upcoming freelance project next week, i'm afraid of fvkcing up


----------



## TedEH (Aug 16, 2016)

I only juuuuuuuust clued in that the thread about what you're scared of was started by the DHMIS themed guy.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2016)

Oscar the Grouch keeps hanging out in my cubicle at work, making things levitate...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 17, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I only juuuuuuuust clued in that the thread about what you're scared of was started by the DHMIS themed guy.


Yeah, that's a small part of why it's awesome.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 17, 2016)

Humanity.


----------



## You (Aug 18, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Humanity.



Resources continue to be in dearth, and corruption in the various seats of power. 

Doom and Gloom and donuts


----------



## TedEH (Aug 18, 2016)

New one today:
I've developed a fear that no matter how great the things I accomplish, it might feel like I've not accomplished anything at all.


----------



## chassless (Aug 20, 2016)

^ imposter syndrome?


----------



## TedEH (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe not quite like that. It was more of a sense that the feeling of accomplishment is fleeting. That there's always something more to be done. Or maybe a realization that the scale and impact of an accomplishment is entirely personal-

I've been writing down and keeping track of personal goals lately. Health things, work things, music stuff, etc. I find that I get to scratch things off that list at a reasonable pace, and I feel good about it for a short while, but the world goes on without knowing, caring, or changing.

The achievements that mean the most to me mean nothing to anyone else, and even feel relatively small to me, if I step back and try to compare them to anything outside of my little world.


----------



## Xcaliber (Aug 22, 2016)

I was feeling pretty good about my ability and my playing until I recently started taking lessons. I'm learning a lot about theory (which was my goal) but my teacher is also pointing out a lot of things about my playing that I never noticed. I'm starting to wonder if I have the drive or the time required to be the guitar player I want to be. It's a hobby for me so there's no pressure, but I'm getting discouraged.

I've been playing for about 27 years and took lessons when I started as a teenager. I can play, but felt I needed more of a background/grounding in theory, which is why I decided to take lessons again in my 40's.


----------



## You (Aug 22, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> I was feeling pretty good about my ability and my playing until I recently started taking lessons. I'm learning a lot about theory (which was my goal) but my teacher is also pointing out a lot of things about my playing that I never noticed. I'm starting to wonder if I have the drive or the time required to be the guitar player I want to be. It's a hobby for me so there's no pressure, but I'm getting discouraged.
> 
> I've been playing for about 27 years and took lessons when I started as a teenager. I can play, but felt I needed more of a background/grounding in theory, which is why I decided to take lessons again in my 40's.



Acknowledge your errors however be confident about yourself and your playing.


----------



## myrtorp (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a fear of car accidents. I lost a friend in a car accident a few years back and ever since that, when people are coming over or leave after a visit, or my father is out shopping groceries or anything similair, im afraid something will happen. If they are a bit later than the time we decided upon or something like that my mind goes racing. Always that back thought. What if something has happened?

I wasn't sure if I was gonna post this, I've never talked about this fear with anyone. In my family we don't usually talk about loss or fear or difficult topics like that.


----------



## You (Aug 22, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> I have a fear of car accidents. I lost a friend in a car accident a few years back and ever since that, when people are coming over or leave after a visit, or my father is out shopping groceries or anything similair, im afraid something will happen. If they are a bit later than the time we decided upon or something like that my mind goes racing. Always that back thought. What if something has happened?
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was gonna post this, I've never talked about this fear with anyone. In my family we don't usually talk about loss or fear or difficult topics like that.



Thy fears are justified, for as many individuals are severely wounded and killed because of irresponsible drivers, or because they are irresponsible themselves.


----------



## myrtorp (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah. My father is getting older and at one point he probably wont be able to drive. But when? Do you wait for something to happen? 
One friend i have can drive a little recklessly. Not fast or so but taking turns with limited visibility to fast and things like that. He also went into the ditch last winter when he took a corner on our snow covered dirt road where I live, at too high speed. 

Another fear I have is to be put in a traffic situation that cannot be avoided. 3 years ago my brother and I was driving home at night, and the road had limited visibility of oncoming traffic because of the elevation going up and down. And this idiot decides to overtake us and at that moment there's an oncoming car just coming into view. He push the pedal to the metal and just barely manages to get in ahead of us when the other car passes. If he had been just 1 second slower he would have crashed into the other car and a big chance that we would be involved too, especially if he was hit when trying to get back to our lane.

I've even had nightmares where I drive on the highway, and suddenly there's a car on my lane heading straight towards me and just before the crash I wake up.


----------



## You (Aug 28, 2016)

I new fear I would posses is of how SJWs, Feminism, and political correctness in general has became a plague in many collages across the United States, and just the world in general. 
 
 
Even more frightening is the fact that I will be in the ripe age to be attending collage. It seems that they operate under one hive mind and act as a poetic orwellian "thought police" of sorts. However, if the need arises, I will speak against their agenda, and defend my position in anyway possible.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 29, 2016)

I think that the "fear" of dealing with extremists on college campuses is overblown. I went to a college that would be considered extremely liberal at its time and make some of these schools in the news look like the RNC by comparison. Even though it was a very small campus, it was very easy to not get caught up in things: walk quickly past the tables set up outside the dining hall, don't make eye contact with people handing out fliers, take an alternate route on campus around demonstrators. Really- just attend classes, maybe work a job, do stuff off-campus, have a normal social life and you'll be fine because none of those people do any of those things.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 29, 2016)

I fear this presidential election.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 29, 2016)

My alma mater was always good at allowing lots of different opinions on campus (even though many teachers leaned liberal as usual). I didn't go to a great school for undergrad, but this was like their claim to fame. I admittedly can't relate to the people at these schools who are interested in banning/disinviting people, nor can I relate to those who think social justice is a cancer. It really just seems like a fad to me. But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 29, 2016)

TheHandOfStone said:


> My alma mater was always good at allowing lots of different opinions on campus (even though many teachers leaned liberal as usual). I didn't go to a great school for undergrad, but this was like their claim to fame. I admittedly can't relate to the people at these schools who are interested in banning/disinviting people, nor can I relate to those who think social justice is a cancer. It really just seems like a fad to me. But hey, I could be wrong.



The greatest thing about going to college _*specifically was*_ encountering differing opinions that challenged preconceived notions of my own. I firmly believe that one can mature only as well as they can survive their worldview being scrutinized, so discouraging conflict is a huge disservice.

And, look- I consider myself to be reasonably progressive but with the current "SJW" stuff I think the closest analog I think think of is how older folks describe trying "modern" pot: "When I was young, I could do it all day, but this stuff nowadays is so strong- one hit and that's it."


----------



## bostjan (Aug 30, 2016)

Someone just hacked into my wife's bank card and now all of the money in our joint account is gone. We were just about to get groceries. I can put the groceries on a credit card, but at the end of the week, our mortgage is due, and we already have a check out to the water company. I don't see a way for this to resolve itself in time to make the mortgage payment. What's odd, is that I'm not really scared about this, I just dread it, and that itself scares me a little.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 30, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Someone just hacked into my wife's bank card and now all of the money in our joint account is gone. We were just about to get groceries. I can put the groceries on a credit card, but at the end of the week, our mortgage is due, and we already have a check out to the water company. I don't see a way for this to resolve itself in time to make the mortgage payment. What's odd, is that I'm not really scared about this, I just dread it, and that itself scares me a little.



That sucks. Stuff like this almost becomes a matter of "when". Between my wife and I, our cards have been compromised... I wanna say... maybe 6 times in the past year. Our bank finally moved over to chip-cards so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 30, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> That sucks. Stuff like this almost becomes a matter of "when". Between my wife and I, our cards have been compromised... I wanna say... maybe 6 times in the past year. Our bank finally moved over to chip-cards so we'll see if that helps.



The chip does very little to nothing. If you can still make online purchases with the card, then the chip is a placebo.

I don't know how anyone can handle that sort of thing six times! I would simply cancel my accounts if this happened more than once in a year.


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm scared the 'likes' are never coming back.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 31, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Someone just hacked into my wife's bank card and now all of the money in our joint account is gone. We were just about to get groceries. I can put the groceries on a credit card, but at the end of the week, our mortgage is due, and we already have a check out to the water company. I don't see a way for this to resolve itself in time to make the mortgage payment. What's odd, is that I'm not really scared about this, I just dread it, and that itself scares me a little.



Water company check bounced, and they are shutting my water off right now (yes, already). The mortgage is due tomorrow, and I have <-$500 in the account, because of all of the NSF fees now. I've been to the bank multiple times every day, and they keep telling me that there is absolutely nothing that they can do. I went to the police, and they told me to have the bank investigate it. I've called the mortgage company and they told me not to worry about it. And it's two and a half weeks until payday.


----------



## Womb raider (Aug 31, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Water company check bounced, and they are shutting my water off right now (yes, already). The mortgage is due tomorrow, and I have <-$500 in the account, because of all of the NSF fees now. I've been to the bank multiple times every day, and they keep telling me that there is absolutely nothing that they can do. I went to the police, and they told me to have the bank investigate it. I've called the mortgage company and they told me not to worry about it. And it's two and a half weeks until payday.



Wait, your bank is saying they cant/won't help you? Once this is sorted out, I'd get a new bank immediately, at least one that has better fraud protection. A couple weeks ago, someone got ahold of my credit card number and racked up a bunch of purchases, one phone call on my end and it disappeared within the hour. A little different than raiding my checking account, but they were swift nonetheless.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 31, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> Wait, your bank is saying they cant/won't help you? Once this is sorted out, I'd get a new bank immediately, at least one that has better fraud protection. A couple weeks ago, someone got ahold of my credit card number and racked up a bunch of purchases, one phone call on my end and it disappeared within the hour. A little different than raiding my checking account, but they were swift nonetheless.



Yup. They outsourced their fraud investigation department to a call center somewhere, I'm guessing overseas. The people at the bank are typically very friendly, but they told me that they can't do anything about any of this. The police told me to go to the bank, the bank told me to call this call center number, and the people at the call center said that I had to fax them some paperwork with tons of personal information on it so that they could investigate. I confirmed the fax number with them, confirmed that the forms had the same fax number, and after I faxed it, I confirmed with some dude that said his name was David, that the fax went through, and now the call center said they never received the fax. The bank called the call center people and read my personal information out loud over the phone to them, and then they sent confirmation to the bank that the investigation is officially underway, which will take a minimum of eleven business days now (mind you, the first time I called, it was a maximum of ten business days, so the whole thing is just a nightmare).

I am not at all cool with any of this, not with the bank outsourcing sensitive information to a third party, not to this third party requiring me to fax them sensitive personal information, not people reading my personal information out loud at the bank, not people losing faxes that contain my personal information, not my bank account being empty, not my daily spending cap not meaning anything, not any of it.

I feel like now I've opened myself up to tons more fraud.


----------



## Womb raider (Aug 31, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Yup. They outsourced their fraud investigation department to a call center somewhere, I'm guessing overseas. The people at the bank are typically very friendly, but they told me that they can't do anything about any of this. The police told me to go to the bank, the bank told me to call this call center number, and the people at the call center said that I had to fax them some paperwork with tons of personal information on it so that they could investigate. I confirmed the fax number with them, confirmed that the forms had the same fax number, and after I faxed it, I confirmed with some dude that said his name was David, that the fax went through, and now the call center said they never received the fax. The bank called the call center people and read my personal information out loud over the phone to them, and then they sent confirmation to the bank that the investigation is officially underway, which will take a minimum of eleven business days now (mind you, the first time I called, it was a maximum of ten business days, so the whole thing is just a nightmare).
> 
> I am not at all cool with any of this, not with the bank outsourcing sensitive information to a third party, not to this third party requiring me to fax them sensitive personal information, not people reading my personal information out loud at the bank, not people losing faxes that contain my personal information, not my bank account being empty, not my daily spending cap not meaning anything, not any of it.
> 
> I feel like now I've opened myself up to tons more fraud.


Yea man that's jacked up. Definitely get a new bank. Sucks losing sleep over stupid isht like this. Good luck with sorting that mess out.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm scared a rare guitar I want may be sold before I acquire the rest of the funds. My heart skipped a beat when I saw it pop up for sale and I am making myself sick thinking someone else will buy it before me. My heart is truly aflutter for this guitar. It's like when you see the girl of your dreams, but then have a nightmare of her banging some kind of ..... beast.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 2, 2016)

Randy said:


> I'm scared the 'likes' are never coming back.



Literally just tried liking this....come on, man!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 3, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> Yea man that's jacked up. Definitely get a new bank. Sucks losing sleep over stupid isht like this. Good luck with sorting that mess out.



Wow. This 10000x over.
I'd be livid. There would be calls made to corporate. That almost sounds like lawsuit territory. 



Randy said:


> I'm scared the 'likes' are never coming back.



Randy here with the real issues.
Seriously though, Alex said it'd be a couple days like a month ago? Two months? I need my validation button


----------



## You (Oct 2, 2016)

bump 
It appears to be October.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 2, 2016)

You said:


> bump
> It appears to be October.



My favorite month! Halloween is the reason for the season. When I was a kid, I always tried as hard as I could to freak myself out with ghost stories, UFOs, miscellaneous weird stuff. Older- and very much a skeptic*- I still try to do that, but it becomes much harder to do so. In some strange way, I see "spook-ability" to be kind of a sense of wonder about the world, and if there's truly a related fear, it's losing that.

*My wife & I had a night out in Salem, MA, last night and we went to a magician/mentalist performance (the show included psychic surgery and claimed communication with the dead and took place at an active church- what a place!). Within ~15min after the show we had figured-out all of the tricks over dinner.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 2, 2016)

I tried camping out in Ghettysburg some years ago, but couldn't see any ghosts. Not that I really believe in them anyway, but I was hopeful. A place where thousands died violently would be haunting ground #1, right?

Anyway, Halloween is great fun, but the scariest month _this_ year is November.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 2, 2016)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I tried camping out in Ghettysburg some years ago, but couldn't see any ghosts. Not that I really believe in them anyway, but I was hopeful. A place where thousands died violently would be haunting ground #1, right?



I dunno, I think if I was a ghost, the place where I was violently killed would be pretty far down on the list of places I want to haunt... especially after over a hundred and fifty years.

Right now, the only thing that scares me (and I know it's been said already) is the coming election. 
It's like Alien vs Predator- whoever wins... the movie still sucks.


----------



## You (Oct 2, 2016)

I had visited /r/fifthworldpics on reddit recently. I do say, I am quite spooked and horrified.


----------



## avinu (Oct 2, 2016)

I randomly started hearing false harmonics in my right ear today. It's only in certain note ranges but holy hell it sounds horrible. This junk is seriously ....ing with my ability to decipher notes. Hopefully it's just fluid buildup or something and isn't permanent. I don't know if I could keep playing if this doesn't go away. Has anyone else ever had this problem before?


----------



## FEcorvus (Oct 2, 2016)

because in my area there some jackasses running around dressed like clowns and attacking people with knives

https://www.google.com/amp/wreg.com...tacked-by-clown/amp/?client=ms-android-att-us


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 5, 2016)

For the past 10 years, I've been pouring almost all of my income to the black hole that is a band ( and everything associated with that, even as a One Man Band) I can't keep doing it anymore, going to scale back from 30-40 shows a year to barely a few, selling off almost all my live gear, merch, props and going to focus on better recordings instead. It's a tough choice because playing on a stage is irreplaceable, but I can't keep burning myself out, :/


----------



## bostjan (Oct 6, 2016)

Zombie13 said:


> For the past 10 years, I've been pouring almost all of my income to the black hole that is a band ( and everything associated with that, even as a One Man Band) I can't keep doing it anymore, going to scale back from 30-40 shows a year to barely a few, selling off almost all my live gear, merch, props and going to focus on better recordings instead. It's a tough choice because playing on a stage is irreplaceable, but I can't keep burning myself out, :/



You're smarter than I am.

I've been doing it for twenty years. Like a crackhead, I know that touring is not good for me, or for my career, but I just keep doing it. I just keep thinking I've found the right team of guys to get to the next level, then, inevitably, drama ruins everything. Going solo is way more difficult, but I've found it to be far less drama than even the most even keeled bandmates on the road.


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2016)

My GF called me yesterday to tell me she heard a tremendous crash upstairs.
It was the sound of around 12 guitars falling off an amp. I was a dumb ass for piling em on there when digging out some work stuff on my frantic rush to get to work that morning. I've only examined the one that was on the top, uncased (a brand new Jackson) , it had a massive ding just above the heal on the rear ( an easy fix ) the rest were in gig bags and I don't want to have a look inside those bags until the weekend when I feel more relaxed 

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## TedEH (Oct 6, 2016)

^ Sweet jebus, if it was anyone else, I'd say "yeh, sure, your guitars got a little banged up, t'is life", but you've got some insane unique instruments. Hopefully the gig bags did their job.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 6, 2016)

bostjan said:


> You're smarter than I am.
> 
> I've been doing it for twenty years. Like a crackhead, I know that touring is not good for me, or for my career, but I just keep doing it. I just keep thinking I've found the right team of guys to get to the next level, then, inevitably, drama ruins everything. Going solo is way more difficult, but I've found it to be far less drama than even the most even keeled bandmates on the road.



It's hard to quit man, but I'm tired of stretching $10 a week for food and gas while I play my nice guitar rig waiting for my paycheck to come in, :/


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 7, 2016)

pondman said:


> My GF called me yesterday to tell me she heard a tremendous crash upstairs.
> It was the sound of around 12 guitars falling off an amp. I was a dumb ass for piling em on there when digging out some work stuff on my frantic rush to get to work that morning. I've only examined the one that was on the top, uncased (a brand new Jackson) , it had a massive ding just above the heal on the rear ( an easy fix ) the rest were in gig bags and I don't want to have a look inside those bags until the weekend when I feel more relaxed
> 
> Fingers crossed ...



So...what you're saying is...you have too many guitars and you're going to sell some of them of those glorious beasts off!?! 

Kidding aside, that is harsh man. I hope they're all okay.


----------



## chassless (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been out of the game for the better part of last 5 years and completely forgot how to flirt. Tinder's giving me a couple of dates but I've got no idea how to handle them ._.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2016)

pondman said:


> My GF called me yesterday to tell me she heard a tremendous crash upstairs.
> It was the sound of around 12 guitars falling off an amp. I was a dumb ass for piling em on there when digging out some work stuff on my frantic rush to get to work that morning. I've only examined the one that was on the top, uncased (a brand new Jackson) , it had a massive ding just above the heal on the rear ( an easy fix ) the rest were in gig bags and I don't want to have a look inside those bags until the weekend when I feel more relaxed
> 
> Fingers crossed ...



Update?


----------



## pondman (Oct 9, 2016)

Taylor said:


> Update?



Just finished my inspection 
I got lucky , just the Jackson to repair, I'm avin a few beers now


----------



## You (Oct 9, 2016)

pondman said:


> Just finished my inspection
> I got lucky , just the Jackson to repair, I'm avin a few beers now



Brilliant I say


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm having my gallbladder removed in less than 2 weeks. I'm scared ....less that something will go wrong.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2016)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I'm having my gallbladder removed in less than 2 weeks. I'm scared ....less that something will go wrong.


My mom just had her's taken out. It took an hour and went really well.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2016)

kingpinMS3 said:


> I'm having my gallbladder removed in less than 2 weeks. I'm scared ....less that something will go wrong.



When my grandmother had hers out, she was in and out of the hospital.

My coworker had his out a week and a half ago. He's still off work, but he seems to be doing pretty well, considering that he didn't go in until his pancreas nearly burst from all the stones lodged in it.

Usually, it's a pretty routine thing. You'll definitely be sore a while, but if you take it easy, you'll be better than ever after a few days rest.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 11, 2016)

Glad your guitars are (mostly) OK, pondman.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 11, 2016)

My dog just had a SECOND spinal surgery and I'm really hoping this one takes. I can't live without my best buddy. 
AND I'm nowhere near my quota for car sales this month, and it's been really slow so far. no cars mean no money.

I'm scared for my overall well-being and my puppy's.


----------



## You (Oct 29, 2016)

Halloween is drawing nigh, my companions.


----------



## You (Oct 31, 2016)

Halloween is here.


----------



## chassless (Nov 1, 2016)

Halloween is no more.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2016)

364 days until Halloween! 

I just saw "They Look Like People." The last scene of the film was really frightening, but on a deeper level than what I expected.

My health has been doing weird things to me the past week. Friday, I had a migrane that did not cease until Sunday morning. Today, my uvula is about 3-4 times longer than it was before. It's long enough to go down the back of my throat when I lean my head back and it flops into my mouth when I lean my head forward. It makes it difficult to talk.



kingpinMS3 said:


> I'm having my gallbladder removed in less than 2 weeks. I'm scared ....less that something will go wrong.



How'd it go?!


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 4, 2016)

I ....ed up super hard at work, and while I got sent home with pay, and we have a strong union and I am still on probation and this job has changed my life. Super scared I'm going to get fired. 

I've never been fired. Hell, I've never been disciplined before. I am stressed as .... and terrified.


----------



## vilk (Nov 4, 2016)

It doesn't seem right lose your career for making one mistake, even if it was careless. 
Are you allowed to say what happened or are there going to be like investigations

I was once fired from a job I had been at for 2 years because equipment malfunctioned while I was on duty. I was operating the projectors at a theater, working 14 screens spread out across this big ass building, and I also had to tape together the film reels and take them apart. It's hard enough just to start all the projectors on time, it's veritably impossible to look after all of them and simultaneously put together a movie. Yet when the projector started melting the film of the movie Doomsday, I was fired. They said it was monetary, because the damage was worth more than such and such. I hope that doesn't happen to you.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 4, 2016)

It's not the nicest feeling, for sure. You never know what opportunities it might open up for you, though.

I thought I was going to get laid off today, but it didn't happen.

The thing is that you never know what will happen in life, so, rather than worry about it (which does no good, but cannot be avoided), I try to plan for the future and stay excited and motivated about opportunities coming up.



vilk said:


> It doesn't seem right lose your career for making one mistake, even if it was careless.
> Are you allowed to say what happened or are there going to be like investigations
> 
> I was once fired from a job I had been at for 2 years because equipment malfunctioned while I was on duty. I was operating the projectors at a theater, working 14 screens spread out across this big ass building, and I also had to tape together the film reels and take them apart. It's hard enough just to start all the projectors on time, it's veritably impossible to look after all of them and simultaneously put together a movie. Yet when the projector started melting the film of the movie Doomsday, I was fired. They said it was monetary, because the damage was worth more than such and such. I hope that doesn't happen to you.



Interesting, I thought those projectors were digital nowadays.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 4, 2016)

vilk said:


> It doesn't seem right lose your career for making one mistake, even if it was careless.
> Are you allowed to say what happened or are there going to be like investigations
> 
> I was once fired from a job I had been at for 2 years because equipment malfunctioned while I was on duty. I was operating the projectors at a theater, working 14 screens spread out across this big ass building, and I also had to tape together the film reels and take them apart. It's hard enough just to start all the projectors on time, it's veritably impossible to look after all of them and simultaneously put together a movie. Yet when the projector started melting the film of the movie Doomsday, I was fired. They said it was monetary, because the damage was worth more than such and such. I hope that doesn't happen to you.



There is a whole process to go through and a couple of supervisors have come up to me and given me advice on what to say and do as they know I'm actually rather good at my job. And the union head is 100% on my side and has my back. 

But...upper management are dicks, the super "in charge" of the investigation is a ....ing dick, and I am nearing the end of my probation so if they do want to get rid of me this would be the time to do it. *fingers crossed* Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 5, 2016)

SAT's for the 4th time...


----------



## vilk (Nov 8, 2016)

bostjan said:


> It's not the nicest feeling, for sure. You never know what opportunities it might open up for you, though.
> 
> I thought I was going to get laid off today, but it didn't happen.
> 
> ...



I was running them probably like 1 or 2 years before that theater converted. Most of them now are digital, and no one builds film pallets, and the movies are started from a computer. But every once in a while you'll visit some old theater that still has a film projector. It's usually the ones with movies that aren't new releases and they sell PBR at the concessions.


----------



## You (Nov 8, 2016)

I am scared for the results of the U.S. Presidential elections. For either candidate.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 8, 2016)

Because Hillary might win. And I'm not even living in US.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 8, 2016)

Fat-Elf said:


> Because Hillary might win. And I'm not even living in US.



I'm not scared anymore.


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2016)

Haha me neither.


----------



## blacai (Nov 9, 2016)

because there are not enough jokes about trump's victory


----------



## Dcm81 (Nov 9, 2016)

cause an american induced WWIII ain't gonna be fun


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 9, 2016)

Dcm81 said:


> cause an american induced WWIII ain't gonna be fun



It's going to make my future military service real interesting...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 9, 2016)

Dcm81 said:


> cause an american induced WWIII ain't gonna be fun



Won't happen, Clinton isn't in office


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 9, 2016)

Dcm81 said:


> cause an american induced WWIII ain't gonna be fun



Well, I'm glad I'm going back to army for extra training next week so I'll be prepared.


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Won't happen, Clinton isn't in office



exactly! as someone from my part of the world, i feel relieved.


----------



## Dcm81 (Nov 9, 2016)

chassless said:


> exactly! as someone from my part of the world, i feel relieved.



Then you really don't know what just happened


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2016)

what, why? Clinton seemed far more belligerent, has had a role to play in many conflicts in my region, whereas Trump has expressed having more peaceful ties with Russia. this points to less proxy-conflicts happening in the region. at least, it's what i hope.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 9, 2016)

To be honest, I'd rather the USA be on the same side as Russia. Trump's comments about NATO, while unsettling, gets to the gist of something that needs to be addressed.

On the other hand, a lot of people with violent and extreme views are going to feel quite a bit more open about expressing their views now. Whilst I'm a white, heterosexual, not-too-ethnic-looking male, and will be able to keep my head down for the foreseeable future, many of the people I care about are not those things, and I feel afraid for them in all of this.

In my assessment, neither candidate would have done a lot to discourage war. With Clinton, we could have ended up going to war with Russia, which I can't bear to think of how awful that future would be. With Trump, I think we may get closer to what is the new status quo - a couple wars in the middle east, economic conflict with the far east, maybe some political tension with Latin America - but sadly, I think we are looking at potentially the worst era of domestic policy in our lives, and that's not so much due to Trump, but due to congress, and it seems like Trump, who built his early following on the assumption that he would fight congress, is inevitably going to tow the party line anyway.

Say goodbye to the ACA, and forget about anything better taking its place.

Prepare for this thread to go crazy.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 15, 2016)

bostjan said:


> To be honest, I'd rather the USA be on the same side as Russia.



Not if they invade Ukraine and or Georgia, which I fear will be what's coming Jan. 21st 2017 . Trump hinted he wouldn't defend the NATO allies who were late on their subscription fees .



> In my assessment, neither candidate would have done a lot to discourage war. With Clinton, we could have ended up going to war with Russia, which I can't bear to think of how awful that future would be. With Trump, I think we may get closer to what is the new status quo - *a couple wars in the middle east, economic conflict with the far east, maybe some political tension with Latin America* - but sadly, I think we are looking at potentially the worst era of domestic policy in our lives, and that's not so much due to Trump, but due to congress, and it seems like Trump, who built his early following on the assumption that he would fight congress, is inevitably going to tow the party line anyway.



To me that was the saddest part, we Americans now talk about war with most cavalier attitude as if it's nothing. 



> Say goodbye to the ACA, and forget about anything better taking its place.
> 
> Prepare for this thread to go crazy.



...and what about the environment? Oil drilling/fracking, climate change, incarceration rate imbalance among minorities, black lives matter, smart grids, renewable energy push, Science, Education, going to Mars, heck what about bees? It's the beginning of the collapse of USA, and maybe the whole planet IMHO.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 16, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Not if they invade Ukraine and or Georgia, which I fear will be what's coming Jan. 21st 2017 . Trump hinted he wouldn't defend the NATO allies who were late on their subscription fees .



My apologies if I offend any Ukrainians here, but the situation there is a civil war. Why would foreign countries want to get involved?



Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> To me that was the saddest part, we Americans now talk about war with most cavalier attitude as if it's nothing.







Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> ...and what about the environment? Oil drilling/fracking, climate change, incarceration rate imbalance among minorities, black lives matter, smart grids, renewable energy push, Science, Education, going to Mars, heck what about bees? It's the beginning of the collapse of USA, and maybe the whole planet IMHO.



I fear that we've already crossed the threshold on these topics.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 18, 2016)

My fear at the moment is an entirely non-political one...our cat Nermal isn't doing too well, and I'm afraid he might have to be put to sleep. I've lost pets before, but never one that I've bonded with to the extent as I have with Nermal. He's just one of the family, and has been for all of the 14 years he's been with us...losing him is going to be hard.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 18, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> My fear at the moment is an entirely non-political one...our cat Nermal isn't doing too well, and I'm afraid he might have to be put to sleep. I've lost pets before, but never one that I've bonded with to the extent as I have with Nermal. He's just one of the family, and has been for all of the 14 years he's been with us...losing him is going to be hard.



 Losing a pet is one of the most difficult things. With cats, sometimes you never know, though. Some of them really do seem to have nine lives. I hope your little cat gets better.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 18, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Losing a pet is one of the most difficult things. With cats, sometimes you never know, though. Some of them really do seem to have nine lives. I hope your little cat gets better.



Thanks, man. Hopefully this is one of those cases, and he bounces back with a few lives still intact.


----------

